# newcomer



## pastyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,we have just purchased our first motorhome after years of thinking about it.We have an Adria Coral 680 SP.The gentleman we got the vehicle from has been very helpful but now we are on our own we are really struggling,particularly with the knobs switches etc.We have a manual that goes with the vehicle but were wondering if there is another manual or book we can purchase that would help explain everything, one with good photos would be splendid.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum , cant help with the Adria but I guarentee someone will be along soon who can ....Phil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It would perhaps be a good idea to photograph any parts of your van equipment you are not sure about and I am certain there will be plenty of help available.
Perhaps though you should state what areas of the van are giving you most concern, We have all been through this process of learning, even when as in my case, the dealer spent half a day going through everything. The big question for me was to to with why the water will drain away automatically if the weather gets cold. I was shown the control, told what it did but it was a couple of months later before I began to understand.
There are a limited number of systems in Motorhomes with many being shared between several makes, so there should be no problem explaining things.
As someone on here often says, there are no silly question, only silly people who don't ask them. I made the last bit up.

So ask away!

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No Alan, that is me who keeps on saying that about silly questions.

It would be most helpful if you are able to post a picture of the switch etc. or if not maybe an idea of where and what the switch etc looks like and where in the van it is.


A very warm welcome as well.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours is the Adria coral supreme 670 SL 

What particular knobs and switches are you struggling with ???

Wecome to the Foram  

aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome from yet another Adria owner - this time a Coral 650SP. We have had it from new since 2005. Even I am now familiar with all the knobs and whistles so pictures of your problem areas would be helpful. Doesn't mean I can help, but am still in love with Adrias so any pictures will be welcome :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope you will love your MH as much as we do ours. 

Sue


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Forum and I think you will find the Adria to be a very

reliable van...................we have the Adria Coral with the island bed.

We're relative newcomers and have found this forum to be a mine of

information.................just don't ask about "reverse polarity" or the

possibility of "gassing attacks".........you'll soon find out why !!

You'll also find you do quickly get to know how all the bits work by

messing about................ but I have attached the index of our

guidebook to confirm it is what you have already.........otherwise I can

post a full copy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gassing attacks 8O 

Let me tell you about the the time I was gassed

It was the dog, and I'm still in therapy

Reversed polarity we went up in flames

Could have been the result of the very good wine and the van was fine

My head was utterly destroyed

I was Probabally gassed

Nothing was taken

But then I do own a dog from hell :lol: :lol: 

He eats all the evidence

No wonder he's overweight

Still he will run with the bike to a fraction of his formar self on holiday

All the better to eat passing motorhomers   :lol: 

aldra


----------



## pastyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

*many thanks*

Thank you all for your help and tips,someone local to us has seen this forum and has been very helpful.We are now waiting for the weather to improve and then will be off( not too far from home)on our first trip. Once again thanks and keep dry.
Pastyboy


----------

